# tuning sharpening wood plane



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Is posible to sharp wooden hand plane with sycthe grinding stone suscessfull.Can hand plane catch a shaving from wood if a wedge is cutted. My neighbour grind it a litle bit i dont know reason. And now i find out that a litle bit of wood stick in that corner is posible to fix this. DO i need to make new wedge . He grind it very neat like 1 cm 1/2 inch or less.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I am having a bit of difficulty understanding your question.

Is the throat of the plane getting jammed with wood shavings? 

What type of wooden plane is it? It is a moulding plane?

Would it be possible for you to post pictures of the plane and of the problem so that we can better understand?


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

No it isn't moulding plane its a this plane http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hoevl.jpg yes throat get stucked with wood. ANd when i do working the wooden wedge somekind pull out i was thinking that happen because it was grinded a litle too far .And might it can't attach properly to plane . Sorry for my engish


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

if the throat is getting wood stuck in it you could be taking too deep of a cut or the wedge is to far down and closing the throat,I have a shoulder infill plane and the wedge backed out,the wedge was worn,all that was needed was to make a smaller wedge to go under the original wedge or you can make a new one all toghter I think thAT wedge is being to far down in the throat is the issue.at least without seeing pics of the plane with the issue


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I think this will make it clear. The factory that made this kind of hand plane is called Bul-max.DO somebodey know this kind mark (plane).Att 1,2,4 pictures you can notice a litle bit of crack that i menitoned, and you can notice a head of nail fastened trough bolck of plane.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

if I am understanding this,the head of the nail in the rear of the plane?right?That is a striking cap to adjust your blade,if you blade is to deep the idea is to put the plane on a table and tap that cap or head to bring the blade up to cut less,the blade has a crack of gap?if its not a crack you can grind it down KEEING THE BLADE COOL DONT LETIT GET HOT,if its cracked you should be able to get another blade the mouth isnt in great shape it might be better to get a differnt plane.you can repair the mouth but that takes skill.Did I get you question?I hope chris


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I have more.I disasemble plane and it looks like this


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I hope i dont spam forum.On last picture i think its a grinded a lot's and path for wooden leftover stuck because its not att low angle i guess.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

cms83 said:


> if I am understanding this,the head of the nail in the rear of the plane?right?That is a striking cap to adjust your blade,if you blade is to deep the idea is to put the plane on a table and tap that cap or head to bring the blade up to cut less,the blade has a crack of gap?if its not a crack you can grind it down KEEING THE BLADE COOL DONT LETIT GET HOT,if its cracked you should be able to get another blade the mouth isnt in great shape it might be better to get a differnt plane.you can repair the mouth but that takes skill.Did I get you question?I hope chris


No the head of screw on rear side on plane is in because factory made it so you can strike it with an hammer and blade come out. I nailed right side of blade where you can't see it clearly because it's a litle nail. I will mark it.I dont know what kind of crack on blade you think i think blade don't have crack in it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm still having trouble understanding where the wood shavings or clogging. You are doing well but the language barrier is still a problem.

Can you take a picture of the wood shavings in the plane after use? A picture of what you have to clean out.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I can't do it now.But i will give a try tomorow.It's night here.The wood shaving clogging on left and right side of mouth it only dont gett stucked in midle of plane mouth


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Azur , 

how is your plane blade sharpened , straight across or curved ? 

Does the iron look like any of these ?


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> Azur ,
> 
> how is your plane blade sharpened , straight across or curved ?
> 
> Does the iron look like any of these ?


IT is like on 3rd picture.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

firemedic said:


> I'm still having trouble understanding where the wood shavings or clogging. You are doing well but the language barrier is still a problem.
> 
> Can you take a picture of the wood shavings in the plane after use? A picture of what you have to clean out.[/QUO
> 
> It's looks like this when it's jammed


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Here we go! 

It's two things. The iron is not sharp enough, this is a very common cause of clogging on wooden planes. The iron has to be shaving razor sharp.

The second thing is the chip breaker. The chip breaker needs to be sharpened as well so that it meets the iron very cleanly and sharply. 

Another thing to check is for cracks and rough spots on the mouth. A bit of wax or tallow will help quite a bit too.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

that mouth looks really rough you think that mouth bein so worn is the issue?jean?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Azur Jahić;515100 said:


> IT is like on 3rd picture.


Your plane is should look like the 2nd picture 
Scrub plane and Jack plane irons need to be sharpened something like this , 
That may stop the wood shaving clogging on left and right side of mouth .


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

if you look at the pics to me it looks like they are clogged in the middle of the mouth too?it looks like the mouth is worn that the blade isnt sitting tight on the bed.I dont know but I think no matter what he does with iron,he will have the same issue


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cms83 said:


> that mouth looks really rough you think that mouth bein so worn is the issue?jean?


I do believe it contributes but with these tight throated continental planes they clog extremely easily with a dull blade. What happens is the shaving are rough and torn and they jam up. 

A clean shaving passes through and keeps moving.



Manuka Jock said:


> Your plane is should look like the 2nd picture
> Scrub plane and Jack plane irons need to be sharpened something like this ,
> That may stop the wood shaving clogging on left and right side of mouth .


This is actually a smoothing plane.

I can understand the confusion on this one - it looks like a scrub plane because of the horn. A scrub in this form has a much narrower iron around 3/4" to 1" wide.

A very light camber would help a bit just as with an iron smoother.




cms83 said:


> if you look at the pics to me it looks like they are clogged in the middle of the mouth too?it looks like the mouth is worn that the blade isnt sitting tight on the bed.I dont know but I think no matter what he does with iron,he will have the same issue


Again I'm certain that is a contributing factor however I believe the iron and chip breaker is the place to start.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think I smell yea it makes sense


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

cms83 said:


> if you look at the pics to me it looks like they are clogged in the middle of the mouth too?it looks like the mouth is worn that the blade isnt sitting tight on the bed.I dont know but I think no matter what he does with iron,he will have the same issue


I bought it new.I think that problem on block plane and mouth is the wood was when it was made from greenwood. And durning drying somehow plane get a litle bit crack and mouth get smaller i think and now it look like it's worn.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Here we go!
> 
> It's two things. The iron is not sharp enough, this is a very common cause of clogging on wooden planes. The iron has to be shaving razor sharp.
> 
> ...


Wait what side of chipbreaker need to be polished (grinded) smooth.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

cms83 said:


> if you look at the pics to me it looks like they are clogged in the middle of the mouth too?it looks like the mouth is worn that the blade isnt sitting tight on the bed.I dont know but I think no matter what he does with iron,he will have the same issue


Yes blade isn't sitting tight in bed i notice that when i give a 2 stronger stroke, blade come out and i run on it with bare wood.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

So i need to do this work with electric grinder (angle). I use sycthe stone for this job. Might i can use a grinding paper. Sharpening with stone i noticed that i lost path of blade that it's made in factory. So this handplane can't make lumber they are just for finish job. I use this kind to make axe handle instead of drawkinfe ,craper or spokeshave. For what we use a scrub plane. What is difference between these two. My biggest issue with this jamming i think is a wedge. The wood shaving get stucked where wedge touch block of plane.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

ok maybe I was looking at th pics right.is the blade on right?The way a plane works is it cuts wood fiber and the wood curls up into the mouth (upwards)and the chip breaker basicaly breaks the chip (the wood) so if your chipbreaker isnt close enough or too close it wont work right like firemedic is saying instead of the chips goin up and in the mouth they are getting jammed.Iam looking for a pic to show you maybe that can het you your answer


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

i wouldnt use a angle grinder i would sand paper http://The Handplane Book - Page 39 - Google Books Result Handplane Book - Page 39 - Google Books Result maybe this will help?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

http://books.google.com/books?isbn=1561587125 thee links are not working do a google search on"cutting dynamics of a hand plane and click on the second link and scroll down some look for these pics


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

heres the book pics good book too


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help i appreciate it. I dont know why the wedge is pulling of the plane. I can put chipbreaker in right pleace but i reather put it further from blade. In other case if i dont do that the wedge just pull out. HOw you think to sharp it on sand paper what kind gradation, and would blade tear sand paper.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

you only want the chip breaker about 1/16 of a inch from the edge of blade,and no wont tare the paper if its done right you should use a sharping stone,or i uuse bench sander followed by a stone http://RexMill.com Hand Plane Sharpening Methods - Comcast.net Hand Plane Sharpening Methods - Comcast.net this is a good site for sharping I would go from 120 grit to 220 grit then 400grit if thats you goin to sharpen it this site should help with how to do it.just make sure you know what the wedge is (the wooden part)and the chipbreaker and blade,maKE sure the blade and chip breaker are one right that could be the issue


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/sharpening/sharpening.htm‎


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

here is the site the links dont work for me if they dont click http://http://www.rexmill.com/ look to the right at the site for where it says sharpening


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Now i know a litle bit bigger about plane . I was thinking it just take one type of plane to make a lumber. But now i reliased that you need a jack plane , jointer plane and smooth plane that i bought if i knowed i would buy jointer plane. And for what its used scrub plane. Is scrub plane jointer plane same type .


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Azur Jahić;515334 said:


> And for what its used scrub plane. Is scrub plane jointer plane same type .


 No they do different work .

This page maybe of help . 

http://www.sawdustersplace.com/Plane Confusion/Plane Confusion.htm


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I look at this and released there are planty of hand plane . Could one electric bench planer do all job instead all of these.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Azur Jahić;515815 said:


> I look at this and released there are planty of hand plane . Could one electrick bench planer do all job instead all of these.


Maybe , maybe not .
It depends on the job at hand I suppose. 
For basic timber machining yes , but often we still need to get out our hand tools , planes included


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Azur Jahić;515184 said:


> I bought it new.
> 
> *I think that problem on block plane and mouth is the wood was when it was made from greenwood.*
> 
> And durning drying somehow plane get a litle bit crack and mouth get smaller i think and now it look like it's worn.


How long have you owned this plane ?


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I think i have it half year 5-6 months.I can't reliased why my wedge and plane pulling out.At time when i do planing work.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

If the wood was not seasoned properly when the plane was made , and it has cracked , split or warped , they should replace it


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

It was local hardwere store. It didnt have warranty. I think i get crack in it because i force a wedge. ANd it get litle crack. For splitt it's my mistake i use a steel hammer instead of mallet. But for twisting its's factory. Might i was needed put it in some kind oil for 24 hours when i bought it. For wedge problem can i drill a plane and put a somekind dowel and that dowel might can get wedge stucked like on this kind of plane.http://lignified.com/wp-content/gal...handplane/maple-bloodwood-handplane-parts.jpg


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Is posible to make like this wedge new one using only hand tools: i was thinking to use saw and chisiel . You can notice on this photo that bevel was roundend and i think that's why blade and wedge get pull of. I listen your advice and i rasp an chip breaker.. IN first photo i drilled hole (might i didn't needed it) for somekind a brake to put it. On 2nd photo there is wedge i think the angle was rounded and iam planing to make new one.On 3rd photo is chipbreaker sharpend and on last it look like was before.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Azur ,
your cap iron ( chip breaker) is too high on the blade iron , 
it should be a lot closer to the blade edge . 
like this 












For flattening the sole of the plane , 
try this


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

So i will rasp it tomorow a litle bit at lower angle.Its bended chip breaker.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Azur Jahić;516263 said:


> So i will rasp it tomorow a litle bit at lower angle.Its bended chip breaker.


 

But the main reason I posted those photos is to show you that your chip breaker is too far along/ up the iron blade , and therefore it is Not Breaking the Chip.

Use a Rasp ? No , use an Oil Stone . This is meant to be a precision instrument , not a rough garden tool.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I rasp it now i think i will use sycthe stone to make it smoother. Because when i rasp it it was too late. I din't saw your message.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

A sycthe stone is the wrong shape . 
You need a flat surface , 
like this


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Wait i need to sand all sides. I only smooth bended side.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

You need to do what is needed to get the backing iron tight to the cutting iron .

And you will not achieve that with a scythe sharpening stone .
You need to use the appropriate equipment .

Sharpening and setting a wooden plane


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

So is posible to do that with sand paper.To do that without machine. Only sand paper and will sand paper tear out.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

for wood use sandpaper , for metal use wet/dry emery paper .

a sheet of thick glass , water , wet/dry paper , and work 

look on the internet yourself if you do not believe me 

https://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=en-GB&rlz=1T4GGNI_enNZ484NZ485&q=glass+wet%2Fdry++emery+paper+sharpening&oq=glass+wet%2Fdry++emery+paper+sharpening&gs_l=serp.12...14954.21953.0.25253.7.7.0.0.0.0.508.1994.2-6j5-1.7.0....0...1c.1.26.serp..6.1.251.WuGxU7YBVwg

https://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=...ih=630&q=glass wet/dry emery paper sharpening


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Here i bought a sandpaper. Its write 1500. But i find that they have in workshop 3000 and they have a lot's of grades. I use a 1500 and here is results.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

CAn i do same work with chisiel for now i dont use jig. I clamp a blade in vise. And i rub paper against blade. Same thing i will do with chipbreaker. Result was more then good. I have less clogging in my hand plane. I am satisfied.


----------

